# 190 Gaollons Exploded in my livingroom



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so i got a 190 gallon this weekend (used plexiglass) cleaned it up and set it up.
i sold my previous 100 gallon to set this tank up, it was a nice tank.

i got new gravel, installed my driftwood and plumbed my filter in, good to go (i thought)
it was running for about 1 hour when it exploded right in front of me........








oh my god.........i was sick because i was thinking of this in my head all weekend.
i spent the whole day cleaning up water and dead piranha bodies, needles to say
i broke down crying because i lost my fish.

i am beside myself today in greef.........









i hope this never happens to any of you here

BTW......if you have any tanks for sale, let me know, i posted in for sale forum

thanks,
Dennis


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

OMG, Dennis, I am so sorry to hear about that! It sucks when what you thought was a solid buy turns out to be in horrible shape and then to compound it like that--I can't even imagine...

I'll let you know if I hear anything about large tanks on one of the other fora I frequent.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man that sux, one of my worst fears is that happening. feel for u dude.
hope it works out somehow.








p's


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

dude that sucks sorry for your loss.........


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

how can ure tank just explode like that??????????..

sorry to hear about that man,hope u feel better soon


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

assclown said:


> so i got a 190 gallon this weekend (used plexiglass) cleaned it up and set it up.
> i sold my previous 100 gallon to set this tank up, it was a nice tank.
> 
> i got new gravel, installed my driftwood and plumbed my filter in, good to go (i thought)
> ...


Where are you located?? I have several tanks available.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sh*t man that sucks to hear. Check your PM.



ucpiranha said:


> Where are you located?? I have several tanks available.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


He's in WA.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Where are you located?? I have several tanks available.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


He's in WA.
[/quote]

Thanks!!! Long way from Pa. lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Did it have predrilled holes on the bottom of the tank???? That could have been the cause of the breakage.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Did it have predrilled holes on the bottom of the tank???? That could have been the cause of the breakage.


arnold.......it did but i patched those up, however, it did have the center chamber
that i removed, i think it just went through a lot of stress being moved and set up.
i patched those holes up good, epoxed them in place and then syliconed around
them to seal them up, they didnt leak it was the front that blew out.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

how do tanks explode,what to look for.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

glass is easy to see, look for cracks.......
plexi........no rhyme or reason man, just goes


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

What a horror story, so sorry to hear that. Only thing worse than the tank breaking etc. was your Ps dying. My two big Os died recently and it was like losing a good friend. I feel for you


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah i will be upset when mine die,i mean really sad i just had to kill my freind ill goildfish and im dying with guilt,

man i cant kill anything i rember when i put a neon in my piranha tank and was so upset when i saw it get eaten,i know it was going to get eaten but im a bit weird like that.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

so sorry man, i cant believe that happened it you .. hope everything works out in the end for you


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Really sorry to hear what happened.
I can't imagine the frustration that caused.












> it did have the center chamber that i removed


Was this the top brace?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i had my 50 gallon crack on me when i was trying to move it but i had only a little bit of water in it lucky


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

first the "horror story" and now this....makes a guy wonder. sorry to hear about it man that sucks!!


----------



## jslove1408 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow that is horrible. I am out of town just about every weekend and it would be my worst nightmare to come home to tons of water all over the floor with dead piranhas. Sorry about your loss


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

holy crap, wow im glad i didnt build my 100 gallon now cause if it exploded in my apt 430 square ft in 1cm of water my dad told me wait 3 months till his house is done, sorry to hear that though


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

That blows dude sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thats probably what caused the front to burst. The center chamber holds appx 40 gal. 40 gal*8 lbs = 320lbs more weight added the the tank alone. I believe that tank was designed to have the center piece used as a filtering system. and not be filled with water. It might have been used that way since the beginning. That extra weight/pressure alone could have been the culprit. Sorry to hear about the loss. I only took a quick glance at it when I was over at Sonny's. Look like a good tank. Sorry to hear about the incident. Did all your P's die????



assclown said:


> Did it have predrilled holes on the bottom of the tank???? That could have been the cause of the breakage.


arnold.......it did but i patched those up, however, it did have the center chamber
that i removed, i think it just went through a lot of stress being moved and set up.
i patched those holes up good, epoxed them in place and then syliconed around
them to seal them up, they didnt leak it was the front that blew out.
[/quote]


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

thats what is funny, the center chamber was filled with vegatable oil!!!!!!
they had a TV in the center chamber, so oil is heavier than water, so the weight
thing or pressure probably wasnt the issue......it was frigging 1/2" thick!!!

yes all of my little guys met with thier demise.......i am no longer a piranha owner


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

any luck getting ahold of those ppl I gave you the link to?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> any luck getting ahold of those ppl I gave you the link to?


not yet, i am at work and have to wait till i get home for long distance calls


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

holy sh*t dude! Sorry to hear about that! At least it looked cool for about three seconds before panic and hysteria kicked in.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow man sorry to hear that would really suck. P.S if it makes you feel better i would definitly cry to. Dairy


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

im glad i didnt over react about crying (grown man and all)


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

wow,,,,sorry bro that really sucks, what did u have your sig doesn't say anymore .......R.I.P.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

OMG, I'm sorry to hear that, AC















Must be the worst nightmare imaginable to everyone here









Keep your head up, mate!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

good luck getting everything dried out....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks guys.........


----------



## BubbaRedB (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow i just got done seting up my new 125 used had to re seal after discovering a growing leak but all good now after lots of work.So sorry to hear that its bean in my head non stop to cant amagin try to stay up about it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry for ur loss man, that royally sucks ass! I wish you the best


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sh!T man,

I guess no1 can really know how pissed and sad you felt.

Id be extrmely sad if my itty bitty 30 gallonm broke.


----------



## SinbadNyc (Sep 30, 2006)

original poster...we feel for you bro. . Keep ya head up .. i hope you get another setup and we wish you all the best with the new P's you get. . do not give up , it was beyound your control and dont beat yourself up too much...altho that is understandable...it gets worse before it gets better. . Keep ya head up buddy


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

SinbadNyc said:


> original poster...we feel for you bro. . Keep ya head up .. i hope you get another setup and we wish you all the best with the new P's you get. . do not give up , it was beyound your control and dont beat yourself up too much...altho that is understandable...it gets worse before it gets better. . Keep ya head up buddy


i love this site and always have, you guys are top notch in my book!!!!!
working on a new set up as we speak.........


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

assclown said:


> original poster...we feel for you bro. . Keep ya head up .. i hope you get another setup and we wish you all the best with the new P's you get. . do not give up , it was beyound your control and dont beat yourself up too much...altho that is understandable...it gets worse before it gets better. . Keep ya head up buddy


i love this site and always have, you guys are top notch in my book!!!!!
working on a new set up as we speak.........








[/quote]
GL with the new setup.


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

I feal your pain, i still have a brand new 135 gallon sitting here that had water in it two weeks befor the back broke out of it.

I know the fealing, the fealing that you can't do anything to stop whats happening right in front of you.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

assclown said:


> im glad i didnt over react about crying (grown man and all)


I almost cried just reading your story......Do you think you managed to dry it enough to avoid water damage to the house? Do you have flood insurance?


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

damn taht suck man, to happen right infront of you


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Uncle Rico said:


> im glad i didnt over react about crying (grown man and all)


I almost cried just reading your story......Do you think you managed to dry it enough to avoid water damage to the house? Do you have flood insurance?
[/quote]
no insurance, i vacuumed up with carpet steamer and using enzymes to kill the smell
i got a 120g today, so im back on that horse again


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Man that reakky suck. Well good luck on getting the mess cleaned up.


----------



## rakuss02 (Oct 15, 2006)

wow that sucks, I am getting ready to buy a use tank soon, makes me wonder....


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

wow, so sorry AC, I've only had my Ps for a month and I "might" cry if they died on me. I cant imagine what you must be feeling. So Sorry dude, and yes may your Ps R.I.P.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

im sorry also. glad your staying in after the hit though.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

new 120g set up and running today with 5" tern!!!!!!!
pics coming soon!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your last tank, but I'm glad you found a new 120 gallon one to start over with. Be sure to keep us updated with this one, and good luck!

I was told a similar story about a big tank like yours in a restaurant. The tank all of a sudden blew it's side out and knocked over a few tables with the burst of water. Luckily nobody was hurt.








~Taylor~


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry for your loss and you should have gone acylic not plexi, plexi is soft and weak acrylic is harder and strong never go the cheap spend the xtra money and do it wright because it will cost in the long run but anain sory for your loss may your ps RIP.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your loss man.. That really does suck..
This gives us all a little something to keep in the back of our mind when we come accross what may seem to be a great deal..

We all live and learn.

Good luck with the new set up, cant wait to see some pics.

R.T.


----------



## Loubard (Oct 3, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this. I can only image how your feeled. I had a 30 gallon crack on me once and that made my room a total mess. Very cool of you to keep going and get a new tank! Respect.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Sorry for your loss and you should have gone acylic not plexi, plexi is soft and weak acrylic is harder and strong never go the cheap spend the xtra money and do it wright because it will cost in the long run but anain sory for your loss may your ps RIP.


Plexiglass=acrylic.









Plexiglas is simply a trade name.


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

That is so horable, i am sorry to hear that well i hope this new tank works out for ya. Good luck and hold in there.


----------



## gagaliya (Feb 9, 2006)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Plexiglass=acrylic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure? how could that be though. Cell cast acrylic is almost unbreakable (by normal usage), and the original poster stated it's 1/2 inch thick, that's enough thickness to handle 300G+ tanks!

I am guessing the tank is not constructed out of the proper acrylic material, maybe some cheaper plexiglass that's not really designed for aquarium usage?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

it was a running tank for some years, it had a cylindr in the center that i
took out which caused it to bow and finally break.

i spoke to the guy who built it and thats what he said, i also talked to 
a plastic shop and his coment mirrored the builder.

oh well, life goes on...........i got my 120g up and just installed my sump too


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Sorry for your loss and you should have gone acylic not plexi, plexi is soft and weak acrylic is harder and strong never go the cheap spend the xtra money and do it wright because it will cost in the long run but anain sory for your loss may your ps RIP.


Plexiglass=acrylic.










Plexiglas is simply a trade name.








[/quote]

Yep. Pl3xi is just a synonym for acrylic. there are however many different grades of acrylic. High grade is not usually used in tank construction because it more then doubles the cost and is more subceptible to bow.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

you are completley right sir!!!


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

Verry Verry Sorry for you. Man that really sucks. I hope you find a good deal on another tank..


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear about the tank. I can't even imagine what i would do if one of my tank failed. Good luck with the new setup. Hope to see pics soon.

Trystan


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

aw man, that sucks, real sorry to hear about the worst









but congrats on the outcome and glad your back on the horse and not discouraged...

all the best in the future...
and goodluck with that 120gal









jones


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks for all the great coments, pics coming


----------

